# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Zorgeloos op vakantie met COPD

## Nancy86

Goedendag,

Ik zal me even voorstellen.

Ik ben Nancy ter Beek en ik volg momenteel het laatste jaar van de opleiding Hoger Toeristisch & Recreatief Onderwijs. Om mijn opleiding af te kunnen ronden dien ik een afstudeeronderzoek uit te voeren. 

Momenteel voer ik onderzoek uit voor een vakantiepark. Het vakantiepark wenst nieuwe doelgroepen te bereiken en hiervoor doe ik momenteel onderzoek naar de wensen en behoeften van mensen met COPD op het gebied van vrijetijdsbesteding en vakantiemogelijkheden. 

Het vakantiepark wil namelijk graag een zorgeloze vakantie aan kunnen bieden aan mensen met COPD en hun naasten, waarbij rust en ontspanning centraal staat. 

Mijn vraag is of mensen met COPD alstublieft deze enquête in zouden willen vullen door op de link onder aan dit bericht te klikken. 

Alle overige informatie is uiteraard van harte welkom en als jullie nog vragen hebben over mijn onderzoek kunnen jullie deze altijd stellen door een bericht naar mij te sturen! 

Alvast hartelijk dank voor de medewerking en ik stel het erg op prijs als jullie mijn enquête zouden willen invullen! 

Enquête: http://www.thesistools.com/?id=123782

Met vriendelijke groet, 

Nancy ter Beek

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Nancy,

Ik kan je helaas niet verder helpen, maar ik wil je wel heel veel succes wensen met je afstudeerproject!
Ik hoop dat je veel reacties krijgt  :Smile: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## beenman123

Nice post. This is a great work.

----------

